# Rough Rider Tactics



## fuzzawakka (Nov 16, 2008)

I have never played IG or seen them in action but I am making an army and want to use Rough Riders. I would love to hear tactics with this unit either with the special character that goes with them or without.


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

My mate uses them to great effect. Whatever they charge is noramally doomed and with the addition of Mogul Kamir they've become very effective , as they are now now S6 when they charge with hunting lances. A good unit of 10 on the charge would get 9 noraml riders with 2 attacks each thats 18 attacks with 4's to hit most enemies with S6 thats pretty much 8 wounds with power weapons at I6. Then theres mogul kamir with 3 +D3 power weapon attacks , thats essentially a unit of marines dead. He also makes them fearless which is great as they won't have to take loads of morale checks.


----------



## tastytaste (Mar 31, 2009)

With Mogul the fearless thing is key. Before my riders would just run off the board even before reaching there target. They are great to use against elite troops. Just let your other IG take out hordes and such otherwise you will waste the riders.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup.. their first attack is the big one, so make it count.. they can charge 12" for being cavalry.. keep them in cover, then when the enemy's landraider gets close, blow the dam thing open with your heavy weapon squads and send the roughriders to deal with the captain/terminators inside for instance.


----------

